# How do you wipe a child's bottom after toilet?



## justmeinlove

Apologies for the ridiculous question but potty training is happening at us and i am stumped! Obviously I know how to clean myself after using the toilet. I am also fine cleaning a child after nappy use? But how do you do it after they have used the loo? Without missing lots and getting clothes covered in wee?

Help me wise collective.


----------



## Cassie123

We stuck with baby wipes rather than use toilet paper. Just give a good wipe around. Remember to put the wipe in the bin not down the toilet.


----------



## jodilee6

I got DS to bend over and touch his toes, that way I couldn't miss any bits!

We used toilet wipes to start with but now just use regular ppaer


----------



## Zephram

Yep, get them to bend over and touch their toes, it shows you everything so you don't miss poop!


----------



## AngelUK

For poos I ask my boys to lean forward while still on the loo, so I can wipe their bottoms. We use flushable washlets. For pee they wipe themselves "every where there is wet" and are quite good at that now but at first I obviously did it for them.


----------



## Christie2011

My youngest will automatically bend over after a poo so I can clean him. My oldest(3) is trying to do the wiping himself. So I let him, but then I get in there to make sure he's got everything. I prefer wet wipes, but will use either paper or wipes whatever is handy.


----------



## Banshee

I just get ds2 to lean forwards so I can wipe him. I use flushable wipes.


----------



## Cassie123

Just FYI you shouldn't flush even 'flushable' wipes. They don't degrade fast enough to prevent a blockage. Just throw them in the bin.


----------



## MindUtopia

She can do it herself (with varying degrees of success) by reaching through her legs and wiping the front. She can't do the back though, and that goes for wee and poo. So often when she hopes down I also wipe the front and the back just to catch any drips. She drip dries enough on the toilet that by the time she gets off there's not much, so it's easy to do without it going anywhere. For poos, I help her down to minimise the mess of her trying to climb down herself and then I tell her to bend over and touch her toes and then I wipe with a flushable toilet wipe (Tesco does some lovely smelling apple ones for toddlers). Usually 1-2 wipes does it.


----------



## jd83

I have my son lean forward so I can wipe his butt. We just use toilet paper most of the time, unless he's really had a messy poop, and then I'll get the wipes out and just toss it in the trash after wiping him down.


----------



## adrie

I would introduce toilet paper and explain to the child how to use it, even if with assistance. I mentioned to my daughter that after the potty, we have to wipe and wash hands, and I demonstrated how to do that for her, explaining the process. If you need wipes for a bad poo, that is okay too (as a last step of sorts), but I would suggest getting them used to toilet paper and how to use it.


----------



## staralfur

My LO wipes herself after she pees but needs help if she poops. We get her to bend over and touch the floor. I use toilet paper but my husband uses wipes... I don't really know why he still does, I find the toilet paper to be much easier!


----------



## SarahBear

You can have the child bend over and touch their toes or squat down. I used to have Violet bend over... I'm trying to think of why I changed how I do it... I think she started to be less patient or something and wasn't cooperating. Anyway, I sit on the toilet with the lid down and hold her so that she's almost sitting on my leg except that her bum is hanging off. I wipe her in that position. As for having the kid lean forward, that doesn't work well with a potty or a toilet seat reducer. Also, sometimes I don't know she has pooped until after the fact, so I have to wrangle her back into the bathroom, pull down her pants, and wipe her.

Edit: I've also talked to her about how she will need to wipe herself when she starts pre-school. She usually tries to skip the wiping step whether it's for pee or poop... so hopefully things change for her between now and then...


----------



## babyjan

Lean forward and wipe :)


----------



## ClairAye

I thought I was weird for getting DS to bend and touch his toes! Thank god it's not just me! :rofl: I use flushable toilet wipes with him. :)


----------

